# David Clausing



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a listing on iPigeon for a 2013 cock bird direct from David: http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=121390


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Excellent Bird! But way out of my league. LOL..........


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Me too, but maybe someday!!!


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Considering his reputation and the description of the bird, I am surprised by two things. First that the starting price was only $800.00 And secondly, that no one bid on it.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Jr Brown said:


> Considering his reputation and the description of the bird, I am surprised by two things. First that the starting price was only $800.00 And secondly, that no one bid on it.


Just my guess, but with the number of hits, I think the bidding will start near the end of the auction. $800 is not a bad starting price. You have to get bidders into the game.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

bbcdon said:


> Here is a listing on iPigeon for a 2013 cock bird direct from David: http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=121390


I think what it comes down to and don't get me wrong. David has a quality family of birds. But $800 is not chump change. There are a few that consistently get high prices for their birds, Ganus being another. After you pay 1k for a few of these birds and it does not come an automatic road to victory, you start to question whether money can buy you success. Most of the time it cannot. Also if their is no resale for your offspring of those $800 birds and their babies do not fly well, you start to loose interest in going broke. Time in and time out you hear a guy say, "my best young birds were off free birds". 
In our club there are a bunch of guys that have birds off the best in the world. So buying a bird for $800 to give you comparable bloodlines is ridiculous. Just as a few guys for some late hatches and you have the bloodlines and the paper. Most of my birds have Ganus, Janssen, Vic Miller, Belg greats, etc in their bloodlines. I am lucky to get $20 a piece for them. I have also had birds off of David's bloodline that I could not give away. They were not the best in my loft, so no one wanted them. $800 for an unproven breeder is a bunch of money.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Another thing to think about is that this time of year you can buy a winning bird from the OLR auctions. Those birds are also a guys best blood if he payed the entry fee for them. And the birds is a proven winner.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=121286

If you like Clausing this bird would be a better buy. In fact any birds in this auction. The flier passed away. This bird was one of his breeders and probably proven. Also the bird is only $400.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

There are guys like this all over the country with quality bloodlines in their lofts. Find a guy that wins races and get babies off his best pair. The pedigrees that follow the birds will probably be world class and tons of winners.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

The son of "410" is from a friend of mine that passed away. It's a real nice bird that's raised some good ones. I took a daughter from the race team. We sold 35 birds on a live auction yesterday and they did okay.....his wife didn't get rich but she was pleased that they went to good homes. Still have about 35 more from the race team to do something with? These birds were his dream...he received the AU "Legend of the Sport" award last year. His wife didn't want us to do anything with the birds till he was actually gone....
The IPigeon auction ends tonight.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know a lot about building a family but even I can see that David Clausing is using the tried and true Line breeding method described in a book I'm currently reading . Although I'm slightly confused because on the (Head) or top of the pedigree he shows that Houeben's ZIKO X VERALIN produced ZIKO which is then crossed to one of ZIKO's daughter in the next line of the pedigree so unless I'm reading this wrong it shows ZIKO producing ZIKO ???


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

"Ziko" B 90 6277564, & his father "Ziko" B 87 6276749. The father is sometimes referred to as "Old Ziko".


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> "Ziko" B 90 6277564, & his father "Ziko" B 87 6276749. The father is sometimes referred to as "Old Ziko".


Okay then, with that mystery solved them I guess the only bad thing besides the price is that this bird never raced . If you were looking for a foundation Cock to start your loft This bird could do it, if you were looking for OLR and young bird racers although I have some Houben blood in some of my birds and they are good as old birds too. I think Rick Nanez is doing well in the SCMDPR with one of his birds and just missed winning a car this year. I know he breeds out of some of the Clausing blood from past SCMDPR winners too.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Rick Nanez is a wonderful person. He raises late hatches & sells them at auction, with a very low starting price. I chatted with him once, & I would not hesitate a minute to buy birds from him.


----------



## arvel (Aug 13, 2009)

If you want to buy some great Clausing Houbens at more reasonable prices there is an auction January 3rd in Pine Grove, Pa. It is the disposal sale of pigeons flown by Lew Cressler of the Harrisburg Pigeon Club and UPC Combine. He has had a lot of success in One loft races. Google Dennis Rehrer Auctioneer and you should be able to get to the auction site and bird listing to put in an internet bid.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's the link to Lew Cressler's Auction 

http://www.auctionzip.com/PA-Auctioneers/1513.html


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Rick Nanez is a wonderful person. He raises late hatches & sells them at auction, with a very low starting price. I chatted with him once, & I would not hesitate a minute to buy birds from him.


I talked with Rick Nanez the other day and he said he had a bird racing in the South African race that was racing very well for him, in fact Ricks bird was in the top group just missing winning 2 different cars. He was very excited about this but at the same time keeping a realistic view on this. He said the bird he sent was a 3 way cross between Klass, Kaanibaal, and Koopman . Taking the strain makers own work and racing against them in this big one. We've talked about breeding plans before and he does use line breeding but tests the birds all over the U.S. He has some impressive wins in the OLR seen the past few years . I'm tempted to pick up a bird this year from him.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Nanez has some nice birds on his web site down from the South Africa winning Houbens. I like the 2014 Nanez 373 on the Houben page for $300.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=51216

Have you seen what he is doing on Pigeonauction,com, I think thats a real nice thing he is doing.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

orock said:


> Here's the link to Lew Cressler's Auction
> 
> http://www.auctionzip.com/PA-Auctioneers/1513.html



The add in you link doesn't say what time the auction will start, Have any idea what the birds will bring. I have a full brother to #19
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I didn't know about this but it doesn't surprise me one bit. I've worked at Ricks Lofts and dined with him and his family . They are the genuine article , and I don't remember ever meeting nicer people.

When it comes to Ricks goal of being a breeder of top Birds that will compete at any OLR. I think he there.
He told me once when we first met that most people told him it would take 10 years to get there but I believe at year 3 he was winning his fair share around the country. I hope for the best for his bird in South Africa this year . It would be nice to see a guy that only sends 3 birds win instead of someone that send 50.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> The add in you link doesn't say what time the auction will start, Have any idea what the birds will bring. I have a full brother to #19
> Dave[/QUOTE
> Birds on display at 12:00 Auction starts at 1:00
> Don't think the birds will go for what they are worth, with the Auction being right after Christmas!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Any way I can call you during the auction and bid on a bird?
Dave


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> Any way I can call you during the auction and bid on a bird?
> Dave


I sent you a PM


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is another bird listed by David this week: http://www.choicepigeon.com/index.php?page=auctiondetail&auctionid=4696


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Here is a listing on iPigeon for a 2013 cock bird direct from David: http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=121390


Impressive pedigree but that's out of my league, I wonder what percent makes first place winners in bloodline vs training? I've seen some $50.00 bird make some outstanding time in local race.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> I didn't know about this but it doesn't surprise me one bit. I've worked at Ricks Lofts and dined with him and his family . They are the genuine article , and I don't remember ever meeting nicer people.
> 
> When it comes to Ricks goal of being a breeder of top Birds that will compete at any OLR. I think he there.
> He told me once when we first met that most people told him it would take 10 years to get there but I believe at year 3 he was winning his fair share around the country. I hope for the best for his bird in South Africa this year . It would be nice to see a guy that only sends 3 birds win instead of someone that send 50.


In the first basket list from October 13, it shows Nanez having 31 birds. Ganus with 65. I imagine they sent more than that.

Nearly 3 months later, Nanez had 21 go to the last Hot Spot Car Race and Ganus had 44 go to the race.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

chayi said:


> Impressive pedigree but that's out of my league, I wonder what percent makes first place winners in bloodline vs training? I've seen some $50.00 bird make some outstanding time in local race.


You are exactly right. He has cut way down, so as to enjoy them. He only breeds out of his very best.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Kastle Loft said:


> In the first basket list from October 13, it shows Nanez having 31 birds. Ganus with 65. I imagine they sent more than that.
> 
> Nearly 3 months later, Nanez had 21 go to the last Hot Spot Car Race and Ganus had 44 go to the race.


Interesting , every time I try to look at the race and enter bird list on the SCMPR web page I get a busy signal. 

I wasn't aware that Rick had that many in the race but the Americans seam to get out numbered by Klaas birds . Come to think about it Rick's # pair are Klaas based . If you can't beat them then go buy their birds and race against them with their own blood. Clausing Houben, Koopman, Klaas, Van Dyck etc...


----------

